# Gamo Viper Express



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

im about to buy that new shot gun air gun by gamo and i was wandering if it can bring down a crow or dove or just bird. and is it worth the money.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

800 fps in 22 right than go for it I would use pellets


----------

